# Realistic WG stories



## NemoVolo (Sep 21, 2009)

Alright, I understand not everyone knows how weight distributes on the body, but a girl who is 5'7 and 140 is _not_ chubby. I'm 5'2 and I'm "supposed" to weigh between 115-120. I weigh 240ish and looking back, I wasn't really fat until 170. And a guy who is 5'11 or over 6'0 is unlikely to be fat at 180; maybe chubby on the shorter end but not fat. Sorry, it just bothers me. 

I'd also like to see more stories where the BBW isn't necessarily the most secure, sex kittenish girl who confidently strides up to a guy in a bar/club and seduces him on the spot. Or, for the BHM to be enthralled by a tall, lean, voluptuous seductress. Some BBWs out there like their boys soft and cushy, too. 

...

Now, as a personal preference, I'd like to see resistance/denial with the WG, but maybe that's just me. 

If anyone knows of stories that fit at least some of these, lemme know. I sound picky, but I'm really just annoyed with the lack of what I'm looking for. It's not so fun if I have to write them all myself :/ Maybe I'm the only one...which is depressing


----------



## Observer (Sep 22, 2009)

Actually what you've been writing is pretty good - so keep it up!

One way of finding the kind of your story is to go to the Library sub-forum title bar (found here) and use the key word "denial" (without the quotes) in the search box at the far right of the title bar. 

I think a number of the stories listed as being in the "Weight Fiction General Archive" may suit what you're looking for.


----------



## Vader7476 (Sep 22, 2009)

You've got similar tastes to me in your stories, and there are quite a bit of good ones out there that do well with weights and ones that have characters that are more toward your liking as well. 

I think the Alice Saga by Mollycoddles definitely fits a lot of what you're looking for if you haven't checked that one out. One Shameless Plug.

My stories, Nicole and Going Down in Size, are almost entirely what you might be looking for. Shameless Plugs Over!

A personal favorite of mine is The Nurse, by Elerofeb.


----------



## NemoVolo (Sep 23, 2009)

*Observer:* Thanks, I tried that and I got a _couple_ stories that had what I was looking for, but I guess I'm just not using the right word(s) to find what I want. 

I guess I need to find someone who is sadistic enough to write a story about a guy being tricked into gaining weight (with weight gain powder and appetite stimulants, magic, curses, whatever) and being in denial and resisting it. 

Also, thanks for the compliment about my stories 

*Vader:* I read some of the Alice story after finding fan-art on deviantart for a couple of the characters, but I'm into _guys_ gaining weight over girls. I wish there were more BHM stories, and more BHM art (on deviantart).


----------



## Tad (Sep 23, 2009)

NemoVolo--I like stories of BHM weight gain, but generally I prefer voluntary (if not outright enthusiastic) cooperation on his part. For that matter, same goes with me with regard to women. Reading the boards over the years I've gotten pretty good at avoiding the stories that involve much of what you prefer, but the impression I get is that there are lot more stories about that sort of thing with women than men, for some reason.

Now I'm feeling I should try and write one along the lines of what you like, but I'm not sure I could be convincing on the denial and resistance.

I have one really short story you might take a read of: The Bench. Different people have read it in very different ways, but when I wrote my intentions were for it to be very dark....feel free to exrapolate to your own ending.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24717

Oh, and one more....again not quite what you were looking for, but maybe has some of it? http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25452


----------



## Vader7476 (Sep 23, 2009)

Haha, seems I overlooked a crucial bit of information!


----------

